# العنقود



## salsabeel

عندما نقول "صباح الورد والعنقود

ما هو العنقود ؟؟؟


----------



## dkarjala

على ما أدري، العنقود هو عبارة عن مجموعة كثيفة من أشياء متشابهة او من نفس النوع تنمو في مكان واحد وحتى على ساق واحد مثل العنب 
وتستخدم غالبا للإشارة إلى خصلة العنب التي هي مثل الورد تشير إلى الخير والوفرة والخصوبة والجمال إلخ.

والله اعلم واعتذر مقدما على اي خطأ في لغتي ​


----------



## إسكندراني

salsabeel said:


> عندما نقول "صباح الورد والعنقود
> 
> ما هو العنقود ؟؟؟


لم أسمعها هكذا من قبل بصراحة، العنقود على ما أظن هو جزء من النبات


----------



## salsabeel

شكرا للجميع 

قرأت العبارة في أحد ابيات الشعر


----------

